# Should this forum have a different name?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am curious:

Do you think we should have a different name for this forum?

"Work-at-home Business" just doesn't seem like it covers the forum well enough. To me, the name implies that the forum is for work-at-home folks, and not the self employed contractor or entrepreneur that owns an outside business with a full fledged shop.

Does anyone agree, or am I off my rocker? 

What do you think?

If the mods agreed to a name change, what should the new name be?

Clove


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

:happy:


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Work At Home, is a term I try to avoid at all costs even though this is what I do.

First, my office is located on the grounds of my home but is not my home or inside my home. I go into the office around 0630 in the morning and leave around 1900 at night. The infrastructure to run my servers is here but my servers are located off site in a satellite location

If you tell a customer that you work from home, they automatically think you have no overhead and that you are not professional or can do what it is you say you can do.

How many times have I heard. You work from home you don't have any overhead.

I'm not sure about entrepreneur. I've always though that to be one you need to discover or invent something. But as time goes by, I realize that to be one all you have to do is create a business where none previously exists.

Self employed or Small Business Owner more aptly fits my description


----------



## countrysmiths (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree "work at home" needs to go. The name should have to do more with self employment. I mow commercial accounts and the only work that I do for my business at home is when I am fixing my equipment or doing my billing.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

lharvey said:


> Self employed or Small Business Owner more aptly fits my description


Mine, too. 

What about naming the forum "self-employment"?


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

How about "Entrepreneurship"?


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I am OK with the name, but I feel that self-employment would be better. But if that is too much of hassle for the forum crew, then I don't have a problem with keeping the name. I appreciate the time and effort the forum crew does here. This is by far the best blog website that I have ever seen!


----------



## camprunner (Jul 26, 2008)

It might not be very homesteady but I work at home for another company so that eventually I will be home to help out with more homestead happenings with a flexible schedule.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

How about _"Being Your Own Boss"_? That keeps with the spirit of homesteading.

Rich


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

How 'bout You Aren't the Boss of Me:dance:


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

.....or maybe "ME IS THE BOSS!"?:viking:


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am surprised we didn't get more ideas and posts on this topic.

I have been leaning towards "Business & Self Employment", but am open to other ideas. 

I really like some of the ideas that have been offered.

Since it seems like we would all like a different name for the forum, how should we proceed in picking a new name?

Clove


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Let me see...how about "homestead entrepreneurs",or "homesteaders businesses", or "homestead money matters", or " self supporting homesteads" , or "Being the boss",
or "Creative income", or "Homestead finances and more", or "Business-on and off the stead". sis


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

How bout we make a huge list and then vote on it a couple of times. First time the list will contain everything that can be thought of "name wise" and the second time we will vote only on those that received a vote the first time. A third time we could vote on the ten with the most votes? sis


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I like Business and Self Employment. It sounds professional.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I expect the best way would be to have a poll with the winner being the name with the most votes? sis


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just to be a wet blanket - but has anyone considered or asked if Chuck would change the name? Has anyone asked the mods?

You wanted a work-at-home forum and Chuck made one for you. 

Angie


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Just to be a wet blanket - but has anyone considered or asked if Chuck would change the name? Has anyone asked the mods?
> 
> You wanted a work-at-home forum and Chuck made one for you.
> 
> Angie


No, we haven't ask any of the mods yet. 

Figured that we could sort out the details before asking for a name change.

Angie, would you forgive me if I offended you with this issue?

Clove


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

"Angie, would you forgive me if I offended you with this issue?"

Heck yeah! I'd sure forgive ya.
Just seems as if you're getting your carts before your horses.

Just reminded me of my children getting friends excited about doing something before finding out if I would have let them doing it, then being surprised if I said nope.

And I'm not a mod for this forum, Melissa and crew are. I just kept seeing this and thinking you got what was asked for and now not satisfied with it. But, this is Angie the person talking and how I see things.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We changed the Dog forum to the Pet forum way back when. It helped bring in topics we might not have covered for sure. I have to agree I haven't really visited this board as much as I might. Not sure its the name or more of a lack of time but being self employed I probably should!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I would suggest that the appropriate path would be for someone PM the mods of this forum, ask them to read this thread, and please consider a name change. The mods can then get with Chuck for the changes.

I also have not visited this forum much. There's a lot of great information and ideas here! A name change would be a good idea.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I recieved a PM from Chuck last night saying he is open and ready for a name change if we desire.

Clove


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Believe it or not, 
I'm glad you got together with Chuck and worked it out. Now you have an action plan to proceed with.

Angie


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

As I said before changing the Dog forum to the Pet forum seemed to help build up the threads and discussions so forum name changes can work!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I think it can be called anything you all want! I asked for it to be started after we had a discussion about it on the family board, actually thinking it would be a sub-forum of the family board which is why the family board mod team is listed as moderators. It ended up being a seperate forum-which is fine, but I really have not put in much time here to keep things going. Clovis has had many great ideas and I appreciate his input.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Let's keep in mind that this forum isn't only for the SELF EMPLOYED. Some people who work from home actually have EMPLOYERS. Small detail, but one that those who are employed to work from their homes might find off-putting.

Perhaps something that speaks to being "alternatively employed" as opposed to "working from home". As others have pointed out, being self employed doesn't necessarily mean working from home, either. My DH is an independent contractor, and I only dream of his actually "working from home" and not traveling 6-8000 kms per month and being AWAY from "home" 80 per cent of the time.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I was thrilled to hear about this forum starting in the beginning but reading the posts most of the information does not fit with my goal of working from home. I would want to have a part time employee position and my run own business part time for more security. 
So naming it self -employed would not include those who work for an employer in their own home office. Work at Home or Work from Home may make those who are self employed and work outside the home with customers feel excluded. If the name is changed (this is my .02) then it should include all those options other than B&M workers whether they are employees, IC, self employed etc.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

"B&M workers "

I don't know what this stands for, can you explain?

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just my thought.
Work at Home.... to me that just means not in an office.

People like Chuck, work at home (and all over the world)
People like sancraft, works at home, but as an independent contractor to some companies
People who garden and sell, and are self employed - work at home, or from home.

So, to me I cannot think of a more inclusive descriptive term that covers the working for others, but at home (telecommuting), or home officing for another company, or just working for yourself.

It will be interesting to see what the majority thinks is a more descriptive title for the forum.

Angie


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> "B&M workers "
> 
> I don't know what this stands for, can you explain?
> 
> Angie



"Brick and Mortar" -- means going to an actual PHYSICAL office, as opposed to working "virtually".


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Or what about "Working at Home and/or Self-Employed". That would make it very easy to distinguish it is for both.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have any of you looked at the little description under the forum title?

"HOME-BASED BUSINESS FORUM" that might be a more accurate name that encompasses all versions of what most here are doing.

Angie


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I like the "Home Based & Self-Employed" Forum


----------



## Morphia77 (Jan 10, 2009)

I like the name " Home Based & Self-Employed."

To me "work at home" sounds like the work from home scams you always hear about. 

Thanks! 

Angela


----------

